# Difference between fullblood and purebred in boers



## bgr09

I am thinking of purchasing this boer doe and she is chaper then the rest is it because she is purebred all the others are fullblood what's the difference


----------



## TrinityRanch

Purebred does are 94% Boer and up. Purebred bucks are 96% and up. Fullbloods are comepletely Boer. At least this is what I think, some say it is the other way around! Maybe someone else on here knows for sure?


----------



## keren

not sure about your percentages as in australia i think the percentages are a bit different but yes essentially you are right.


----------



## nancy d

Here in the states, purebreds start at 94%.


----------

